# How scientifically literate are you? Take the quiz



## Retired AF Guy (12 Feb 2012)

Here is a 50 question quiz, courtesy of the Christian Science Monitor, that tests how scientifically literate you are. 


 Are you scientifically literate? Take our quiz 

I got 30 questions right (60 %), but it should have been slightly higher. Mind you, when it came to questions about the planets/geology, except for one question, I got them all right. Chemistry not so good.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2012)

I got 27/50, but I think I got 30/50 when I did it from the link in this post: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104229.0.html


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Feb 2012)

40/50


----------



## armyvern (12 Feb 2012)

32/50 - thank gawd for_ Big Bang Theory_, I can thank that show for knowing two answers!!  ;D


----------



## BernDawg (12 Feb 2012)

Too many ads for my tired old machine after 45Mins I gave up at 18/25...


----------



## brihard (12 Feb 2012)

37/50. I'm not displeased with that.


----------



## DexOlesa (12 Feb 2012)

33/50. so a pass but barely.


----------



## Wilamanjaro (12 Feb 2012)

not even going to post my results...

don't want to spoil it so dont read the next line...





Bronto is greek for thunder and not tyranno???? WHAT!? :-\


----------



## armyvern (12 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> ...
> Bronto is greek for thunder and not tyranno???? WHAT!? :-\



Apparently. We answered the same to that one. Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Feb 2012)

C is a P, got 30/50. Definitely need to brush up on astronomy and some geology!


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Feb 2012)

10/10 so far.  The pop ups are killing me...


Off to surf other stuff (please interpret this to read "I don't want to blow my perfect score..")


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Feb 2012)

41/50... could have been better but I second guessed myself on at least 3 questions.  Bronto = thunder, tyranno = terrible.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> Bronto is greek for thunder and not tyranno???? WHAT!? :-\



Tyranno=Tyrant

41/50


----------



## AC 011 (12 Feb 2012)

46.    :not-again:

The pop-ups were brutal.


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Feb 2012)

My mistake, Dino = terrible, terrifying


----------



## exabedtech (12 Feb 2012)

35/50  but i'm a dumbass


----------



## cupper (12 Feb 2012)

41/50.

Could have sworn that Tyrannus was thunder.

Astronomy sucks, and as an engineer, I really need to brush up on my basic units of measurement.


----------



## Foxhound (12 Feb 2012)

39/50

Need to brush up on my Greek, I suppose.


----------



## Diamondwillow (12 Feb 2012)

.... I can confidently confirm... I am no scientist.


----------



## ekpiper (12 Feb 2012)

39/50.

It didn't _seem _that long since I was in Chemistry and Physics until I took this!


----------



## stealthylizard (12 Feb 2012)

You answered 35 of 50 questions correctly for a total score of 70%.

I got almost every physics question wrong.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2012)

You answered 30 of 50 questions correctly for a total score of 60%.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2012)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> It didn't _seem _that long since I was in Chemistry and Physics until I took this!



Now I don't feel so bad.  I never took Chemistry or Physics.  ;D


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Feb 2012)

You answered 31 of 50 questions correctly for a total score of 62%.

No formal or fancy _edumacation_ either....

ME


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 Feb 2012)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> No formal or fancy _edumacation_ either....



Explains a lot about the Sigs world then... ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2012)

31/50 - and I only did _that_ well thanks to the mythology hints....


----------



## Spanky (12 Feb 2012)

31/50  Physics did me in....... again


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Feb 2012)

41/50.  Thank heaven for science fiction


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Jun 2012)

45/50...darned bio questions...karyote?  I still think it's an amoeba!


----------



## Dkeh (7 Jun 2012)

39/50. I can live with that... Stupid Physics!


----------



## collinscj043 (7 Jun 2012)

That site is reallying annoying it locked up my browser half way through and I had to shut down internet explorer. 
In concept its a fun little activity but in practice a bit of a time waster. 

Also, a real measure of scientific literacy wouldn't depend on so many history facts. Sure I know who, a unit of measure is named after but what is my understanding of that unit of measure and its associated physical phenomena. 
To be literate in science is to have well developed reading, writing, math, and logical reasoning skills.   

Here's a few links on the subject for anyone interested;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_literacy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concept_inventory


----------



## bridges (7 Jun 2012)

collinscj043 said:
			
		

> That site is reallying annoying*;* it locked up my browser halfway through and I had to shut down internet explorer.
> In concept it*'*s a fun little activity but in practice a bit of a time*-*waster.
> 
> Also, a real measure of scientific literacy wouldn't depend on so many historyical facts. Sure I know who*,* a unit of measure is named after but what is my understanding of that unit of measure and its associated physical phenomena.*?*
> ...



I totally agree that well-developed writing skills are important.  FTFY.

The site shut down my browser as well, at the 25/32 mark.  If I hadn't done a diploma in applied sciences a few years ago, I'd have scored worse.  Ham radio background helped with the question about ohms. 

Some of the questions were broadly useful (if not pleasant), like knowing that -40° is the same in both C and F.  I thought it was a neat survey of general scientific knowledge, & learned a few things along the way.  Too bad about all the pop-ups.


----------



## Dkeh (7 Jun 2012)

Just a general FYI, if you are using Chrome / Firefox (which you should, because, technically, they are superior to I.E), there is an ad-on called Ad-Block.
It is free, virus safe, and removes 99.999 percent of all pop ups. Even eliminates the ads on YouTube. I do not know if it is available for IE.


----------



## bridges (7 Jun 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> Just a general FYI, if you are using Chrome / Firefox (which you should, because, technically, they are superior to I.E), there is an ad-on called Ad-Block.
> It is free, virus safe, and removes 99.999 percent of all pop ups. Even eliminates the ads on YouTube. I do not know if it is available for IE.



I'll check that out.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## beach_bum (7 Jun 2012)

Ran out of time.  I was at 27 out of 35.  ;D


----------



## CombatDoc (7 Jun 2012)

42/50.   Clearly I should have spent more time studying astronomy.


----------



## Maxadia (8 Jun 2012)

50/50, and thank God.  ;D

It's a good review of scientific knowledge of the general kind....


----------



## QORvanweert (8 Jun 2012)

You answered 46 of 50 questions correctly for a total score of 92%.

Hurrah! Of course, currently taking science in college full time may have influenced the results somewhat  :nod:


-Edited for spelling. Ironic.


----------



## Maxadia (8 Jun 2012)

I said:
			
		

> -Edited for spelling. Ironic.



LMAO.  ;D


----------



## bridges (8 Jun 2012)

I said:
			
		

> If I had something important to say, rest assured, it would be here.



One of the best signature lines yet.   ;D

I'm still vexed at not knowing that Mars has moons but Mercury doesn't... or was it the other way around...


----------



## QORvanweert (8 Jun 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> One of the best signature lines yet.   ;D
> 
> I'm still vexed at not knowing that Mars has moons but Mercury doesn't... or was it the other way around...



Thanks! That is kind of you to say. The two innermost planets (Mercury and Venus) don't have moons because their gravity wells can't retain any satellites so close to the sun.


----------



## bridges (8 Jun 2012)

I said:
			
		

> The two innermost planets (Mercury and Venus) don't have moons because their gravity wells can't retain any satellites so close to the sun.



Makes sense - thanks.  And now that you mention it, I have a vague memory of hearing something like that in a science class as well.   Earth must be far enough & big enough to make it work.  

The other simple question that threw me (because I didn't pay attention to the atomic number) was that of oxygen being the most common element in the earth's crust by weight... is that because of all the water?


----------



## collinscj043 (8 Jun 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> The other simple question that threw me (because I didn't pay attention to the atomic number) was that of oxygen being the most common element in the earth's crust by weight... is that because of all the water?



No, its because the primary composite minerals of the earths crust are composed oxides, specifically 60% SiO2(i.e.sand). Check out the link below for more info.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abundance_of_elements_in_Earth%27s_crust
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crust_(geology)#Composition


----------



## bridges (8 Jun 2012)

Some interesting tables there.  Learning all sorts of stuff today; thanks collinscj043.


----------



## collinscj043 (8 Jun 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Some interesting tables there.  Learning all sorts of stuff today; thanks collinscj043.



No worries bridges, your welcome! Despite Wikipedia's rep it does have plenty of well sited and usefull info.


----------



## estoguy (11 Jun 2012)

39/50... not bad for a history major!  :nod:


----------



## bridges (11 Jun 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> 39/50... not bad for a history major!  :nod:



Nice.  I was thinking the same about my foreign lit. & languages degree, when the browser shut itself down at 25/32.   ;D


----------



## fraserdw (11 Jun 2012)

27 out of 50... retiring to a farm next year, so mankind is safe!


----------

